# Great weekend



## MY BONNIE (Nov 11, 2009)

Fished some big water this weekend. Well over twenty chrome fish to the boat and plenty more hook ups. Still plenty more fresh fish coming up the rivers. Fresh spawn, minnows, and large white jigs were the ticket. Fishmybonnie.com check us out on Facebook My Bonnie charters LLC 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

Captain Marc is the man!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## MY BONNIE (Nov 11, 2009)

Catching fish is no problem, posting photos is another story. Big Jim was so excited, he stood on his head. Lol.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

Super bright fishies! I like em.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks alot!! I just broke my laptop trying to view the upside down pic!!


----------



## therockgj (Feb 21, 2011)

ShutUpNFish said:


> Thanks alot!! I just broke my laptop trying to view the upside down pic!!


HA! I was trying to figure out why the guy was holding the fish upside down all this time...ugh...lol


----------



## monkfish (Apr 3, 2010)

Looking good!


----------



## 310 Ken (Oct 2, 2009)

nice fish mark


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

MY BONNIE said:


> Fished some big water this weekend. Well over twenty chrome fish to the boat and plenty more hook ups. Still plenty more fresh fish coming up the rivers. Fresh spawn, minnows, and large white jigs were the ticket. Fishmybonnie.com check us out on Facebook My Bonnie charters LLC
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Big water! Obviously not your big boat, mouth of some tribe.Could you give a hint? Or what state??


----------



## CARL510ISLE (Jan 8, 2010)

Obvious winter spot during a typical winter, just not this one.

Nice to see someone enjoying it.

C510I


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

West side lake fishing has been producing double digit days for a while now. Nice job


----------



## Duckdude82 (Feb 26, 2007)

hey i know that spot!  the soft water makes getting a big boat in a lot easier back there. nice work


----------

